# Please help



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

I have what looks like tiny white specks of salt in the tank and they swim fast and are pure white and breeding like crazy. It is a fully planted tank with CRS and Amano shrimp. They are less than 1/2 a mm is size. Does anyone know what they are and how to get rid of them without hurting the shrimp or plants?

Thanks.
Ron.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Have you looked up scuds or seed shrimp?


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

It looks like I do have scuds as I have larger things roaming around in the tank. I remove them with a fine net when I can. I looked up seed shrimp and the other things in my tank look like that but much smaller like the size of ........... and not larger than those dots but the seed shrimp in the video and pics I saw look to be larger. Maybe they are just smaller but how to I get rid of both without harming the shrimp?

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks.
Ron.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I had scuds once and my fish loved eating them. Can you relocate the shrimp?


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

It would be some work but yes I could relocate them for a while. Is there some product on the market that will kill them all and all those tiny white possible seed shrimp?

Ron.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Do you have fish in another tank. My rams cleaned out all the scuds I have in a 30 gallon tank in a week.i would simply move some to the infected tank and let them enjoy the live free food.


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

I have no fish but might be able to borrow some to do the job.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Well if you don't have fish that might be a hassle. Maybe wait for someone else to chime in they might have a better way to deal with your problem.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Sounds like you have Cyclops or Daphnia, not the worst thing to have!


----------



## Ron Jung (Jun 28, 2010)

I looked and I do have Scuds and the others are Cyclops. I did a google image search and that is exactly what they are. Will they affect my shrimp or their juveniles? Is there any problem having them in the tank if there are no natural predators? Can they take over? I did get a Neon Tetra from a friend and put it in the tank tonight it is eating some but there are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many on the back glass he will have food for a long time. I don't think one Tetra would bother the CRS or their offspring in a well planted tank could it?

Thanks.
Ron.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I never had my neons bother my cherry shrimp adults. The shrimplings might be a different story


----------

